# Grill cloth



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have some JBL 8320a speakers (the ones you see in the theaters for surrounds)that are black, and I would like them to be white so they blend in with the walls. I can paint the plastic cabinets, but I am not sure what to do for grill cloth. The factory grills are a stretch (spandex?) cloth. Would a white spandex be acoustically transparent enough?


----------



## dboff01 (Feb 16, 2010)

Parts express sells a white speaker grill cloth, specifically what you're are looking for.

https://www.parts-express.com/speaker-grill-cloth-white-yard-70-wide--260-334

I've used the black equivalent for my DIY subwoofer.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you, I will be ordering some.


----------

